# Battery Zapper



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

Okay saw the thread a couple of days ago about making a motor magnet Zapper yourself. It got me to wondering if anyone ever made their own battery zapper. Or is it the same story as the motor magnet zapper where the cost of material would be more than what you could buy one for.


----------

